# mv ausralind 1975



## steve s (Sep 15, 2012)

looking for anyone from above ship south america 1975[=P]


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Is that the ST14(Jester)


----------



## steve s (Sep 15, 2012)

*mv australind 1975*



A.D.FROST said:


> Is that the ST14(Jester)


no mate sorry.


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

SD 14 built 1978. This would be the 1961 Australind, S.D Frost. Must have been one of her last voyages under Red Ensign when you where on her Steve. Can you remember who was Bosun on her. Cheers Dave


----------



## steve s (Sep 15, 2012)

*mv australind 1975*



dave beaumont said:


> SD 14 built 1978. This would be the 1961 Australind, S.D Frost. Must have been one of her last voyages under Red Ensign when you where on her Steve. Can you remember who was Bosun on her. Cheers Dave


yes dave his name was gus from hereford a really nice chap he really helped me a lot and liked a beer with the lads


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks Steve. Did some trips on Antrim and Donegal and thought might been one of my old bosuns but none named Gus.


----------



## Shaky Mick (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Steve I was 2nd steward Mick Carroll, bosun was Gus Burns, still got some mad photos of that time.


----------



## sailor63 (Jan 27, 2006)

*M.V. Australind.*

Did a run job on her march 63, antwerp dry dock to london.


----------



## steve s (Sep 15, 2012)

*mv australind 1975*



Shaky Mick said:


> Hi Steve I was 2nd steward Mick Carroll, bosun was Gus Burns, still got some mad photos of that time.


hi mick sorry it took so long to get back to you. been in the algarve for two weeks with the wife. were you the one with really long hair. if so i remember you and gus having a go at each other outside the stuards mess one night and i had to jump in between the two of you. I was only a deck boy , 1 of two the other being steve bebee from hampshire. but i to have photos of the ship took in chile and the crew, ob the old irishman who worked in the engine room, the 3 lads from cape verde jo,max and don, and many more. had a great time and hope you are well (Pint)(Pint)


----------



## Shaky Mick (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi, I was the long haired one, Gus did put me in my place as I was being a bit a prat at the time The Australind was a great ship with a cracking crew. We were all sad when she went for razor blades after our last trip to south America, she was pretty much one of the last British trampers. Ernie Vickers Donkey man on her, his is the last name on the Falklands war memorial at St Pauls cathedral London. He was lost when the Atlantic Conveyor was sunk. Regards, take care


----------



## granty (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi
My brother did a trip in a Australind from 03.10.62 till 16.03.63 as 3rd mate joined in Tilbury and signed off in Antwerp his name was Peter Grant
Cheers
Granty


----------



## steve s (Sep 15, 2012)

Shaky Mick said:


> Hi, I was the long haired one, Gus did put me in my place as I was being a bit a prat at the time The Australind was a great ship with a cracking crew. We were all sad when she went for razor blades after our last trip to south America, she was pretty much one of the last British trampers. Ernie Vickers Donkey man on her, his is the last name on the Falklands war memorial at St Pauls cathedral London. He was lost when the Atlantic Conveyor was sunk. Regards, take care


thanx for the info mick. have you ever had much contact with any of the others.


----------



## Shaky Mick (Oct 24, 2009)

Sad to say Steve very little. Met a couple of the lads very briefly, no more than that. Regards Mick.


----------



## wearuk58 (Feb 6, 2016)

Did my one and only trip on Australind (Galley Boy)in 1973 south America then up the med...


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Sailed maiden voyage to kiwi on Australind from Bartrams Sunderland 1961.

Ray


----------

